# What's your strength?



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

A lot of people try to "look on the bright side" of even the worst problems, perhaps pointing to some important lesson they've learned, or some attractive trait they've grown to have.During your time of being ill, have you been able to cultivate a positive quality, or have you learned any "life lessons" you feel would have been difficult to cultivate or learn if you hadn't gotten sick?


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

It could be worse, is what I always tell myself.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I've learned to say "No". I always used to say "Yes" when someone asked me for a favor. Now, I value my time and energy much more, and so I know how and when to say "No". That makes me feel really good, I know I'm standing up for myself, and valuing my time and energy instead of just giving it away.


----------



## unblissfull (Mar 21, 2003)

The thing that I have learned since I've been ill, is my daily montra: "one day at a time, one thing at a time". I used to always be in a rush and try to do everything myself, never asking for help. Now I have no choice but to ask for help. I used to plan the whole summer in advance, making sure to have something to do that was fun and interesting every weekend. I don't plan ahead anymore cause I don't know what the next day will bring and every morning I just thank God for the day. When I wake up with out pain and that I can complete the days chores, I thank God. On bad days I just thank God I'm still here and take the day as it comes. Just doing what I can. My faith is now my strength, it gets me through the worst of days. All of these things I never took the time to do before I was sick.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Selena, that's good! I think you're right, we do need to be thankful for what we DO have, and what we ARE able to do, even if it isn't much.That's a very major, and important life lesson, Unblissful. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I certainly have been able to appreciate and be thankful for the good days I have. Recently, I came back from a trip around the Boston and New York area. I took extra pains to remember to take my magnesium and fiber on a regular basis, as well as know when to take the opportunities to be off my feet. Everything worked out, and I was thankful it did (although the driving just about drove my husband crazy).Beyond that, I have learned to take advantage of skills I have that do not require me to be physically over-fatigued. "Those that can't, teach" is the quote that comes to mind. Tutoring the English language to recent immigrants and to children with learning disabilities has been equally as rewarding as the nursing job I used to do. The pay (or lack of) is not as rewarding, but I am thankful that I have a spouse who makes enough money for the both of us. The point is, I still can make a difference with the gifts I have left. As long as I am able to, that is what matters most in this world.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

> quote:The point is, I still can make a difference with the gifts I have left.


Bravo, and well said, M!! Those are very powerful words. Thank you for sharing your very positive outlook. And a good reminder that, the better care we take of ourselves, the more enjoyment we can find.


----------



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

Patience. A virtue I never had before CFS but have in abundance now!


----------

